# Swedish: I have something to do later.



## pigg

Vad säger en svensk när hon avskeda tex. på ett party till andra kompisar? Kan man säga： jag har någonting att göra sedan, ursäkta.
eller: jag är på G senare.

Tack på förhand!


----------



## Tjahzi

Hm, akta dig för _avskeda_ det betyder _säga upp_, dvs. _fire _på engelska. _Att ta avsked_ är ett ganska föråldrat uttryck för _att säga "hej då"_. 

_Jag måste gå nu _eller _Jag är på G _är både vanliga _avskedsfraser_ (substantivet är inte riktigt lika formellt (och/eller föråldrat) som verbet...), med lika olika undertoner (den första indikerar att man är lite mindre frivillig). Att säga _jag har något att göra sedan _låter lite konstigt så länge festen är på kvällen och _Jag är på G senare_ indikerar att man ska gå, men först om en stund.


----------



## sammio

Vad betyder G i det här fallet? Det där har jag inte hört tidigare, låter ganska roligt. Måste komma ihåg det! Hurdana människor är det som säger "Jag är på G", alltså är det typ unga eller är det ett helt allmänt sätt att säga att man ska fara?


----------



## Muzze

pigg said:


> Vad säger en svensk när hon avskeda tex. på ett party till andra kompisar? Kan man säga： jag har någonting att göra sedan, ursäkta.
> eller: jag är på G senare.
> 
> Tack på förhand!



Jag ska göra något senare (så jag måste gå (nu))

Jag har aldrig hört någon säga "Jag är på G" i betydelsen "hej då" men det är kanske vanligt i vissa delar av landet. Jag tycker inte att "ta avsked" är föråldrat men för mig  betyder det mer "säga farväl" än "hej då" d.v.s lite  högtidligare


----------



## Tjahzi

sammio said:


> Vad betyder G i det här fallet? Det där har jag inte hört tidigare, låter ganska roligt. Måste komma ihåg det! Hurdana människor är det som säger "Jag är på G", alltså är det typ unga eller är det ett helt allmänt sätt att säga att man ska fara?


_Att vara på *g* _är en förkortning av _Att vara på *gång*_,  dvs. att vara på väg någonstans eller att vara på väg att göra något.  Jag skulle säga att det är ett relativt allmänt uttryck. 



Muzze said:


> Jag ska göra något senare (så jag måste gå (nu))
> 
> Jag har aldrig hört någon säga "Jag är på G" i betydelsen "hej då" men det är kanske vanligt i vissa delar av landet.


Jag tolkar _att vara på g_ i en sån kontext som att man strax ska till att gå, och har funderat på/förberett för det ett tag.


Muzze said:


> Jag tycker inte att "ta avsked" är föråldrat men  för mig  betyder det mer "säga farväl" än "hej då" d.v.s lite   högtidligare


Jo, det var lite det jag menade.


----------



## solregn

_Att vara på g(ång) _tycker jag kan vara lite tvetydigt i det här sammanhanget. Jag vet inte om det finns regionala skillnader, men för mig (som upplänning) betyder "jag är på g" även "jag är full av energi"* eller "jag är på festhumör" - vilket ju kan verka lite underligt när man tänkt lämna en fest!

*Som exempel kan man ju nämna texten till en (förmodar jag?) välbekant låt av Tomas Ledin: "*Vi är på gång*, vi är laddade, vi är tända..."


----------



## Renaissance man

Håller med ovanstående talare om "att vara på G" snarare berättar att du är beredd och redo att sätta igång, än att du är på väg någonstans. Så det är nog regionalt...
För övrigt är det ett väldigt nytt och informellt uttryck.


----------



## solregn

För att svara på den ursprungliga frågan (vilket jag alldeles glömde bort!) så skulle jag säga något i stil med:
_
Jag måste tyvärr gå nu.
Jag är ledsen, men jag har lovat att gå på en annan fest ikväll också._
_Jag kan tyvärr inte stanna särskilt sent/länge för jag har andra planer lite senare. _
(Det sista exemplet passar bäst om du berättar att du måste gå tidigare redan ett par timmar innan du faktiskt lämnar festen)


----------



## trosabon

Första gången jag hörde uttrycket på "G" var på byggmöten i början på 80-talet och förgicks av "det är på gång" , på frågor om något hade satts igång eller vad som händer.


----------

